# Hình ảnh những khe ngực đẹp phụ nữ luôn được tôn vinh



## Admin (2 Tháng chín 2013)

*Corset (áo chẽn) đã xâm lấn vào lòng đam mê thời trang của phụ nữ bằng những tuyệt chiêu ngọt ngào và cám dỗ nhất. Theo đúng ''bản chất'' của mình váy áo có ứng dụng corset khi xưa được các vũ nữ sử dụng rất nhiều tại các quán rượu, quán bar. Bởi một lẽ quá đơn giản là không ai có thể cưỡng được vẻ sexy của nó.*

Tuy nhiên, theo dòng chảy của thời trang và cách thay đổi về con mắt nhìn nhận cái đẹp, áo váy corset đã được "đời thường hóa" để trở thành món thời trang có tính ứng dụng, có thể phục vụ cho cuộc sống thường nhật. Tính đến nay, nó đã và đang đảm nhận vai trò của mình khá thành công.

Váy áo chẽn ngực tôn thờ vẻ đẹp sexy, gợi cảm và vô cùng nữ tính của phụ nữ. Dù không còn mới mẻ nhưng váy áo corset vẫn đang làm mưa làm gió từ trên sàn catwalk đến cuộc sống thường nhật. Ngoài các chất liệu quen thuộc là thun, chun, khaki, jeans, denim thì ren, voan mỏng luôn được yêu thích nhất trong lòng phái đẹp.

Thiết kế corset được cấu thành từ 2 phần chủ yếu. Phần dưới cũng giống như bất cứ chiếc áo nào, nhưng phần ngực thì giống như một chiếc áo lót thứ thiệt. Nhiều thiết kế còn được may lớp đệm bên trong để người mặc không cần đến sự trợ giúp của áo lót nếu có bầu ngực đẹp, tròn.

Phần ngực chỉ được may với độ sâu, rộng bằng một nửa quả ngực phụ nữ, nó sẽ ôm sát và tôn vòng một cho họ. Chính vì thế mà người ta mới nói mặc áo chẽn là để khoe ngực. Khá lộ liễu nhưng vô cùng sexy, quyến rũ.
Kiểu mốt này đã được đông đảo các ngôi sao yêu chuộng. Thời gian ngắn gần đây, thảm đỏ bốn phương đã cho thấy váy corset đã trở lại và tiếp tục tôn vinh những khe ngực quyến rũ của các ngôi sao nổi tiếng.

Mới đây nhất là sự xuất hiện của người đẹp Selena Gomez trong thiết kế Versace thu đông 2013. Kerry Washington đầy mê hoặc trong bộ đầm cúp ngực chẽn chất liệu ren của Docle Gabbana. Jennifer Morrison hớp hồn người hâm mộ bằng bộ đầm xuyên thấu ấn tượng...

*Cùng xem thời trang tiếp tục ca ngợi phái đẹp ra sao!*​​​


Kristen Stewart vô cùng quyến rũ trong bộ váy màu nude tích hợp quá nhiều thiết kế gợi cảm của NTK Ấn Độ Zuhair Murad​

Siêu sao thời trang Sarah Jessica Parker thật quyến rũ trong bộ đầm chẽn ngực​

Ashley Greene đẹp tựa nữ thần trong bộ đầm corset màu tím than cao quý​

Mới đây nhất là sự xuất hiện của người đẹp Selena Gomez trong thiết kế Versace thu đông 2013​

Mĩ nhân Ấn Độ khoe cơ thể hoàn hảo cùng khe ngực tuyệt mĩ​

Bonnie McKee với tạo hình công chúa mới mẻ pha vẻ đẹp cổ điển​

Brandi Glanvillec quá đỗi nóng bỏng trên thảm đỏ Oscar 2013​

Siêu mẫu người Mỹ Rocha Coco như nàng tiên cá trong bộ đầm diễm lệ của Zac Posen​

Gái 2 con Jessica Alba kiều diễm và lộng lẫy​

Jennifer Morrison hớp hồn người hâm mộ bằng bộ đầm xuyên thấu ấn tượng​

Nina Dobrev pha trộn những phong cách ấn tượng để tạo nên vẻ đẹp đầy mê hoặc​

Uma Thurman kiêu sa trong thiết kế corset dress​

Zoe Foster với thân hình đồng hồ cát hoàn hảo và vòng 1 quyến rũ​

Thanh Hằng mặc áo chẽn gợi cảm​

Chân dài quyến rũ với mẫu áo corset kẻ trắng đen​

Chân dài cá tính với những phong cách pha trộn đặc biệt​

Hà Anh sang trọng trong bộ váy màu hồng mười giờ​​​ 
Theo _Khám phá_​Megafun.vn​


----------



## Linkpuca (23 Tháng một 2015)

nhìn J.Alba thanh lịch thật.
bộ váy của Kristen cũng rất đẹp


----------

